# marine goop vs silicone



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

I am going to install a scotty flush mount rod holder. Does it make a difference if you use silicone or marine goop? If marine goop is the way to go where can you pick it up in pensacola? Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I love both but honestly would not go with marine goop on this one. marine goop is more flexible and can be removed easier. I would use some 3M 5200.


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

3m 5200 is that a type of silicone adhesive? Can you get it anywhere local?

Do you use the same stuff when holding down like a battery or transducer? 

Thanks.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

5200 is meant for permanent installation. Doesn't mean it can't be replaced, but it is tough stuff.

Available at West Marine, but I'd check an Ace Hardware or Lowe's / Home Depot for a much better price.

3M 4200 is more "replaceable".

Jim


----------



## swampthang (May 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

If it helps I find that regular Goop works just as good as the marine Goop. Easier to find too. Everyone has regular Goop.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used Goop with every install - flush mounts, sealing screw holes, transducer installs. I like it and have no problems with it...


----------

